# Lüfterdrehzahl Radiatoren, Pumpen Regeln?



## Peppi_1984 (10. September 2016)

*Lüfterdrehzahl Radiatoren, Pumpen Regeln?*

Hallo liebe Community, dies ist mein erster Post hier im Forum also erstmal ein Hallo an alle 

Der Grund warum ich schreibe, ich steh grad bissl aufm schlauch, hihi wortspiel 

Seit gestern habe ich den Rechner unter Wasser gesetzt, soll heissen auf der cpu i5 4670 sitzt nun ein EisbÃ¤r von alphacool. 240er Variante. Radiator im Deckel Montiert (fractal Define R4) aktuell noch die StandardlÃ¼fter welche jedoch eigentlich ganz ok sind.

Auf der Graka (gtx 780) sitzt eine Corsair h75 in verbindung mit dem kraken g10. Der Radiator fÃ¼r die Pumpe sitzt mit push/pull in der Front.

Ich wollte bewusst zwei Pumpen/ keislÃ¤ufe um nicht die Pumpleistung zu minimieren wenn ich noch die Graka an die EisbÃ¤r hÃ¤nge. Zudem wars einfach einfacher so.

Nun zum eigentlichen Denkproblem.: Die Pumpe fÃ¼r die EisbÃ¤r lÃ¤uft konstant mit 2600umdrehungen. HÃ¤ngt am Cpu Fan anschluss (gigabyte hd3 GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x) ) , lÃ¤sst sich also nicht steuern. Kann ich das einfach lÃ¶sen indem ich einen adapter zwischenhÃ¤nge?

Die LÃ¼fter fÃ¼r den EisbÃ¤rradi hÃ¤ngen wiederrum an sysfan 1 steckplatz und sind regelbar aber passen sich nicht automatisch an die steigenden Temperaturen der cpu unter last an sondern bleiben mehr oder weniger bei 850u/min.

Die Pumpe fÃ¼r die h75 auf der Graka hÃ¤ngt an sysfan 2 und deren RadiatorlÃ¼fter per y-kabel an sysfan 3.

Im HWmonitor werden ja auch sich verÃ¤ndernde drehzahlen angezeigt, diese ja aber auf den steckplÃ¤tzen auf dem Mainboard. Zudem jedoch werde ich nicht schlau draus woher die lÃ¼fter die Info bekommen wie schnell sie drehen sollen und mit welchen Temperaturen zugrundegelegt.

Den RamlÃ¼fter habe ich einfach mit an die gehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter Steuerung gehÃ¤ngt, ganz vergessen das ich doch noch den lÃ¼fteranschluss auf der graka habe.


Ich raffe es eigentlich einfach nur nicht wie ich es hinbekomme die das sich die Drehzahlen der LÃ¼fter und der Pumpen an den Temperaturen der jeweiligen chips anpassen. Die EisbÃ¤r kann meinetwegen auch immer auf volle pulle laufen, viel lauter sind die gehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter oder die vom h75 Radiator. Ebenso zeigt es mir im HWmonitor an das der "lÃ¼fter" der Graka auf 17% LÃ¤uft, aber welcher lÃ¼fter bitte, hab ja am Graka LÃ¼ftersteckplatz nichtmal was angeschlossen.


Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem halbwegs verstÃ¤ndlich wiedergeben sodass mir jemand von euch helfen kann.


Nach den ersten Tests ergaben sich zudem diese Werte mit der aktuellen lüfterkonstellation:

Pime95: nach 15minuten 70°C bei o.g. 850U/min
Furmark: 42°C Graka
Unigine Valley: Graka 40°C Cpu 50°C Setting Ultra bei 1080p Frames 80fps


----------



## Nachty (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahl Radiatoren, Pumpen Regeln?*

Du hast ja ein Handbuch für dein Board und jedes Board hat ein Bios da kann man reingehen und da gibt es Easy Tune Smart Fan, Tschüss


----------

